# Western Flyer Invaider



## shaneh (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a western flyer invader last night. CAn anyone tell me anything about it or what year it is? thanks
-Shane


----------



## partsguy (Feb 28, 2012)

Is that bike the one from eBay? Its been for sale for 2 1/2 yrs and the guy finally dropped his price.

Western Auto never did build their own bikes. Like every other store, they had other companies build the bikes then modify them and have them rebadged for sale in the stores. In the 1980s, Western Auto tried to branch out from everyone else and had made contracts with high end companies such as GT, Titan, and Kuahara to build bikes. However, this back fired. Western Auto was competing against the likes of Sears, K-Mart, Montgomery Wards, etc. and none of those stores had these contracts. While Western Auto did get some more quality bikes, they did indeed cost a bit more. So the typical ignorant American consumer went and bought the junkers instead of buying a quality product. This is one of the many reasons for their 2001 buy out by Advance Auto.

The decline began in around the year 1985 and stores slowly started to close. This is one of the reasons for the rarity of these later model Western Flyers.

I'll have to double check but I believe this is a 1985 model and I think I even have the ad for it. I can scan the ad, but then my file is lost in the computer? The handlebars, grips, frame, chaingaurd and chain ring all appear to be Murray. Try looking for pics of the Murray "X" series bikes from the 80s. Bet you'll find a match.


----------



## shaneh (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW thanks for all of that info. That is very helpful and yes i would like that ad please you can email it to me or message it to me. Thanks.    IS this a good buy for 100$?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2012)

shaneh said:


> WOW thanks for all of that info. That is very helpful and yes i would like that ad please you can email it to me or message it to me. Thanks.    IS this a good buy for 100$?




I can easily scan the ad but the file disappears once on my computer, so a good pic may have to do. As far as value, I'd say you bought it fair. It will probably increase in value, though not as a much as other serious BMX bikes (this is a Murray built after all). I have noticed a spike in value among late model Western Flyers, but the since they don't come up for sale very often, Its hard to stick a number on it.

For example, I have a circa 1992 Western Flyer Kodiak Mtn. Bike. The bike is built by the long-gone Titan bicycle company. I'm in the same boat with it over value. Occasionally a Titan BMX bike will turn up, but never a Mtn. bike and even less a Western Flyer badged one.


----------



## shaneh (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah i have around 15 western flyer buzz bikes and 2 hustlers and 2 wild ones. I prefer to stay in the western flyer market.   Thanks for all of the info


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2012)

shaneh said:


> yeah i have around 15 western flyer buzz bikes and 2 hustlers and 2 wild ones. I prefer to stay in the western flyer market.   Thanks for all of the info




The only "Hustler" I know of is a magazine so some bikes of the bikes would be awsome! Here is a pic of the ad, its the only one I have. If I don't have it, it certainly is rare and 1985 appears to be the first year this particular Invader was built. I don't have anything for 1986-87 and the only things for 1988-1991 that I have are newspaper-type catalogs.


----------



## shaneh (Mar 3, 2012)

wow thanks!, so you are saying that my invaider bmx bike is rare? and yeah one of my hustlers is a steering wheel bike


----------



## partsguy (Mar 3, 2012)

shaneh said:


> wow thanks!, so you are saying that my invaider bmx bike is rare? and yeah one of my hustlers is a steering wheel bike




I was specifically referring to the ads of this era being rare, as far as the bike go, we will see. We have to realized that there might just be some more tucked away somewhere. Heck, about 2 years ago I think it was, a Western Auto store was closed and liquidated on eBay and three or four NOS Western Flyers from the 80s were up for grabs. Of course, I just watched. With these bikes being 15-30 years old, the chances are good many are tucked away somewhere.

They will definatly be much more hard to find then say, an X-53 for a Cosmic Flyer, because unlike Western Flyers from the 1950s, there weren't as many stores for them be sold. Less were made, less survive, but I we will see.


----------



## shaneh (Mar 5, 2012)

okay thanks


----------



## kngtmat (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a sweet looking BMX.


----------



## keith1836 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a western flyer invader 3.. Who would like to see it? Its an 1983, all original and only rode a handful of times.. The grease still looks like it was when they were done from the factory. Still has the original tires on it with tubes that still holds air.


----------

